

Why Silicon Valley is Not Where You Should Launch Your Next Startup - kowen
http://loopshot.com/blog/?p=11

======
faramarz
_Perhaps the most important reason to not launch in Silicon Valley is that
your city needs your entrepreneurship. Here, I’m assuming you actually like
where you live._

Although I agree with that sentiment, so often the policymaker is the one who
decides the fate of the startup community. Silicon Valley is progressive in
that sense, and it will always be a home for entrepreneurs looking to
accelerate their ideas/careers/success.

